# Not sure if infertile yet



## ksfirefly

Hi there,

I've had four surgeries this year on my uterus and apparently another one is upcoming. I have a husband and we'd like to have 1-2 kids. We haven't tried yet so not sure what our chances are, but I'm worried.


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump 

:hugs: 

I hope surgery goes well for you. You should discuss future plans with your consultant at the hospital xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum. Good luck on your next surgery <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Good luck :hugs:


----------

